# Trout Trout and more Trout !



## garhtr

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates
Trout stocking dates ! Buy some power bait and take a kid Fishing


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> Buy some power bait and take a kid Fishing


I'm hoping my hunting partner takes me...it's about the same thing.


----------



## Tom 513

After Ky last week, I need some stockers to regain my confidence. Cd I have power bait and seeing you are retired I can play the kid for a day!


----------



## crappiedude

Tom I think we are going to go to Adams one day the week of the 5th.
Don't let Ky Lake get to you, that is a tough lake to fish unless you know it. It can be brutal at times.


----------



## garhtr

I normally don't fish the trout releases until the crowds thin out or unless I can get out during the week but I've been practicing on those KY stockers all winter, those Ohio fish don't stand a chance  
My favorite is a small wet fly or a small hair jig, sometimes tipping it with a wax worm helps.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I normally don't fish the trout releases until the crowds thin out or unless I can get out during the week but I've been practicing on those KY stockers all winter, those Ohio fish don't stand a chance
> My favorite is a small wet fly or a small hair jig, sometimes tipping it with a wax worm helps.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Gotta love a black popeye tipped with a waxie!


----------



## lonewolf

Whole kernel corn marinaded in garlic works good for me at Stonelick Lake .


----------



## garhtr

lonewolf said:


> Whole kernel corn marinaded in garlic works good for me at Stonelick Lake .


 I've caught a lot on corn also  right outa the can. 
I noticed Stonelick was scheduled for May 6, that seems way later than normal ??


----------



## garhtr

lonewolf said:


> Whole kernel corn marinaded in garlic works good for me at Stonelick Lake .


How do you marinade your corn,fresh garlic or powdered ?? I think they sell garlic power bait , I've never used it and didn't make the connection. Is that were you got that idea ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude

So do you fish the corn/power bait on the bottom or under a float?


----------



## garhtr

I fish it on the bottom. Normally chum a little with corn. I like the power bait that floats and I normally place some small shot about 8- 10 inches up the line so it floats 4- 5 inches off the bottom.
I put one rod on bottom and cast a jig or fly with another rod.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> I fish it on the bottom. Normally chum a little with corn. I like the power bait that floats and I normally place some small shot about 8- 10 inches up the line so it floats 4- 5 inches off the bottom.
> I put one rod on bottom and cast a jig or fly with another rod.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


That looks doable. I especially like the idea of using one rod to cast around. I must have adult ADHD, I have a hard time just sitting there watching a rod tip.


----------



## garhtr

crappiedude said:


> That looks doable. I especially like the idea of using one rod to cast around. I must have adult ADHD, I have a hard time just sitting there watching a rod tip.


 LOL- I'm not too good at sitting either
( except when duck hunting, I can sit in a duck blind for 12 hours straight).
The big benefit on using corn is sometimes you'll hook a big nasty carp.


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> The big benefit on using corn is sometimes you'll hook a big nasty carp.


...then I would quit fishing for trout and just fish for carp.
Caught this bad boy on a jig crappie fishing. (no making fun of my shirt)


----------



## fishin.accomplished

I'd worry more about the hat! Hahaha
Seriously, nice "golden trout" you got there...looks fun. On crappie gear too...!


----------



## zaraspook

crappiedude said:


> ...then I would quit fishing for trout and just fish for carp.
> Caught this bad boy on a jig crappie fishing. (no making fun of my shirt)


Pictures are worth a thousand words.....I'm speechless!


----------



## szackey

what's wrong with a 'salmon' colored shirt?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

szackey said:


> what's wrong with a 'salmon' colored shirt?


Yeah...i have 2 of em


----------



## Tom 513

When you can land a big ole Crap on crappie gear, you can wear whatever you want, huh John?


----------



## dytmook

I'm taking my daughter to one of these for sure. Might be a family road trip to Rocky Fork so I can show the wife where we used to run around about 20 years ago.


----------



## garhtr

dytmook said:


> I'm taking my daughter to one of these for sure. Might be a family road trip to Rocky Fork so I can show the wife where we used to run around about 20 years ago.


 The Last few seasons Rocky fork has had some tagged fish, Hopefully your daughter will catch one of those $100 bills swimming around.
Most years That event does pull a big crowd but it seems like the kids all have a Good time.
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## dytmook

Yeah, it's not set in stone and she's still young so I'm not sure. Really it's just an excuse for me to fish and earn brownie points with the wife at the same time.


----------



## Redman1776

I have a negative opinion about the trout stocking especially the lakes in my area (Lima), but I will keep that to myself because I had smoked trout for the first time today and it was delicious so I've decided to take part in the stocking fishing day. I've caught trout in the past but my accident usually with rooster tails or live bait. Is there anything that's a sure fire way to catch a limit? The one time I did fish the trout stocking when I was a kid it seemed like they dumped in starving fish because everyone next to the truck were catching them like crazy. Is it as easy to catch them as I remember?


----------



## crappiedude

After doing steel work for so long I got so sick of wearing dark colors...everything eventually turned gray so I started looking for something a little more colorful.
Them big old Alabama stripes like them crappie jigs too...


----------



## crappiedude

dytmook said:


> it's just an excuse for me to fish and earn brownie points with the wife at the same time


I think that's impossible to do...I'm sure it still counts as a fishing trip no matter what.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

Anyone ever fish the release at Clark Lake? Im going to be in the area the day after and am thinking I need to throw a rod in the car


----------



## chadwimc

Redman1776 said:


> I have a negative opinion about the trout stocking especially the lakes in my area (Lima),The one time I did fish the trout stocking when I was a kid it seemed like they dumped in starving fish because everyone next to the truck were catching them like crazy. Is it as easy to catch them as I remember?


They have tightened up the stocking in southwest Ohio. The mexicans and amish used to dip them with nets right from the dock in front of the truck. I haven't seen that in quite a while. Anyways, Friday is the day around here...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chadwimc said:


> They have tightened up the stocking in southwest Ohio. The mexicans and amish used to dip them with nets right from the dock in front of the truck. I haven't seen that in quite a while. Anyways, Friday is the day around here...


Did you call odnr?


----------



## chadwimc

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did you call odnr?


They were well aware of it. I don't know who put a stop to it. For some reason, der amish appear to be off limits when it comes to fish and game rules. The swarthy, southern guys tend to leave of their own volition when the authorities show up...


----------



## chadwimc

There was a fish cop truck at the dock the whole afternoon while I was there today. No dip netters. I got three trout on jigs...


----------



## Tom 513

chadwimc said:


> There was a fish cop truck at the dock the whole afternoon while I was there today. No dip netters. I got three trout on jigs...


Was it elbow to elbow?


----------



## chadwimc

Tom 513 said:


> Was it elbow to elbow?


Not that bad. Plenty of room to fish. It was cold, windy, and raining the whole time...


----------



## garhtr

Rocky fork youth event is this W/E, 
Years past they've had a few $100 tagged fish !. Get a kid out there !
It can be a bit crowded but I think most kids enjoy it and it looks like the weather will be Okay ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## dytmook

I have a wedding reception this weekend. I bummed about missing this. Really wanted to take the fam there. I did a lot of growing up down there and wanted to show the wife around


----------



## garhtr

Skip the reception,unless your the one getting married  
There's always next year and I think Stonelick has an upcoming youth event in May.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## dytmook

The guy was in my wedding so it would pretty rude not to go. Though it's tempting. 

There's a stocking near me soon. I can take her there even if it's. It a big event


----------



## percidaeben

Real classy


----------



## garhtr

dytmook said:


> . I bummed about missing this. Really wanted to take the fam there. /QUOTE]
> *Doesn't look like you'll be missing much, that area got some heavy rain last night, I'm guessing the lake is a Big Mess, Mother nature never fails to ruin that event.
> Good luck and Good Fishing* !


----------



## garhtr

Anyone make it to the youth event or fish Rocky- frk today?? I was curious how the trout fishing was.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## dytmook

Taking my daughter to Sycamore tomorrow. I'm thinking corn and maybe some power bait under a float. She's under 3 so I think a float will the easiest to try and teach.


----------



## garhtr

A Wax worm on a small hook a few feet under a bobber will often work wonders. Waxworms stay on the hook pretty well which is always a benefit for young anglers and the fish will normally hold on to the worm for a while , plus you can catch B/glls
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## dytmook

maybe I'll run down to Fisherman's and grab some for tomorrow.

Does anyone know what time they usually do these?


----------



## dytmook

Went and got some wax worms, power bait, and will get some corn going tonight.

Thinking about keeping them and doing the filet thing. Little nervous about it though.


----------



## Cat Mangler

I'll be using wax worms on Popeye jigs, power bait and likely some crappie minnows. Not sure what time they will release, hoping early cuz that's when I'll be there. Lol I've seen plenty of guys Chum for them with corn. I really think if anything, it's the sound that attracts them, similar to them being fed pellets at the farm.


----------



## dytmook

You can have some corn if we cross paths.


----------



## Cat Mangler

At Sycamore SP waiting on the meat truck trying to catch bait robbers!


----------



## garhtr

Any signs of a large crowd of fishemran ?


----------



## dytmook

Glad I didn't get up there yet. Please post when they get there if you don't mind


----------



## Cat Mangler

garhtr said:


> Any signs of a large crowd of fishemran ?


Lake only had about 2-3 spots open when I left, about five-ten feet between people.


dytmook said:


> Glad I didn't get up there yet. Please post when they get there if you don't mind


Sorry, didn't see this til I got home. They showed up about noon. They only had a pickup with a 4x4x6 box to transport them, so not very many were put in. They were biting good, I missed a couple bites and landed 4 before I had to go. The majority of fish caught seemed to come on powerbait.


----------



## dytmook

Only bite was missed on powerbait when


----------



## Cat Mangler

Yummy!


----------



## Cat Mangler




----------



## SMBHooker

CM, thought u had to wait a day before fishing odnr stocked fish...U can fish same day?


----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


> CM, thought u had to wait a day before fishing odnr stocked fish...U can fish same day?


 Yea, you can fish the minute the fish touch the water, It's sad to see the crowd gathered around the release spot. I've always thought it would be a good idea to make the spring releases " catch and release" at least for one or two days. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## dytmook

I caught nothing...had one bite and missed it due to fighting with my daughter who insisted the rod tip stayed in the water as well as every stick needed to be in the water.


----------



## Cat Mangler

SMBHooker said:


> CM, thought u had to wait a day before fishing odnr stocked fish...U can fish same day?


Yeah, Garhtr is right, you can fish out of the hose practically. To be honest, the kids and couple of adults crowding the truck didn't catch any faster than other people. I was literally on the caddy corner of this "rectangular" pond and was the third one to catch a fish. The fish tend to scatter rather quickly, so the whole pond/lake becomes pretty active rather quickly. Respectably, the older gentleman beside me caught three limits in two hours on an inline(gold) and release every one of em.

Now possum creek, which is dictated via five rivers, does make you wait a day. Mostly because they don't release as many, but stock larger(on average) fish. 

Dytmook,
Getting a young child interested in a "boring" wait on fish to bite is tough! I've got three daughters from 11-15 who all fish at times with me. Not sure what rig you use, but if you really want to get her on a fish, get a really small treble and bait with power bait, and put at the end of a 12-18" leader with a swivel and barrel sinker. Cast it out, reel in slack down to swivel and open your bail. Chartreuse is a Good color, I've become fond of yellow. Cheese scented has worked great so far for me. I like yellow as it better matches the pellets that the hatchery feeds them.

Then you can play a game or let her blow some bubbles, anything to keep her occupied until you get a fish. This isn't a CPR technique since they almost always swallow the hook, but they will run all over the lake without losing it if you don't immediately notice the line running out. I guarantee if she feels in a trout, she'll be hooked for life. Think a small mouth on crack, always great little fighter with some great aerials most often. 

And if you don't want to do this because the fish can't be released while being expected to live with a treble stuck in it's gullet, I'd be surprise if you couldn't find someone on the lake to take it off your hands. They stock these fish with the expectation of most people keeping it, so it won't be in the lake long even if you release it. After the first fish, you can switch to an easier hook to remove, since I'm sure it will only take one to get her pumped! That way if you don't want to kill many fish, you can just use the treble til you beat the skunk.

Possum creek just stocked trout today(4/7) and open up to fish Saturday (4/8). I'd say it's be the best chance for ya to get her on one. Sycamore had a very small stocking this year, so not too many are gonna be left by sat/sun I'm sure.


----------



## dytmook

Didn't see the possum creek had a release. We are free tomorrow afternoon so maybe we will try again. She was also pretty tired when we got there so that probably didn't help and with so many people around we had to keep her close.


----------



## garhtr

Another 10 days before Stonelick gets fish- I'm guessing the water temps could be in the mid 70s, probably not a good time to stock that cess pool with trout. I don't recall that lake being stocked so late in the season in past years ??? Leave your pole at home and Bring a net to scoop up the dead fish !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

